# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay and district Gardening Club.

## Kenn

Reay and district gardening club meet tomorrow, Weds 5th August at The Victoria Hall ,Reay. 7.30pm.

Talk and demonstration on floral art by Evelyn Mowat.

All welcome, tea and coffee provided, raffle.

----------


## Kenn

REAY & DISTRICT GARDENING CLUB,   ANNUAL SHOW.
Saturday  29TH August at 2.30 pm in The Victoria Hall , Reay.

You do not have to be a member to exhibit and classes cover from floral displays to baking.
Entries can be set up between 7 & 8pm on Friday evening or between 9 & 11 on Saturday morning.
Schedules are available from The Village Shop, Castletown Garden Centre, Caithness Cattle Feeds and the  club secretary. 01847 811176.
Entrance fee on the day is £1.00 with accompanied children free.
Raffle, tea / coffee and cake available for a donation.

Looking forward to seeing you.

----------

